
Goat2Meeting - amoser84
https://www.sweetfarm.org/goat-2-meeting
======
toby
This is great!

My company has been getting musicians in our morning meetings on Zoom, it's
really an awesome way to start the day.

Recommend checking out
[https://www.spresence.com/](https://www.spresence.com/) if you're looking for
talent (I am not affiliated)

~~~
danjc
Somewhat relatedly, my kids had their guitar lessons over Zoom this week and I
found Zoom has an “original audio” option that bypasses noise cancellation,
etc. Makes a huge difference for music - before I enabled it, the guitar sound
was fading in and out constantly.

------
shirazi
This is awesome. The SweetFarm team has been very creative. I once saw you
could feed the animals by making the donation online and seeing the live
video.

The team is super down to earth and I think this Goat-2-Meeting is just
hilarious. Nice work!

------
cozzyd
Next up, zoo-m.

~~~
floatingatoll
If nearly two dozen farms made a coalition, they could call it Goatvid-19.

~~~
toast0
Cowvid-19 has a better ring to my ears.

~~~
wyxuan
It reads nicely but doesn't sound good

~~~
welly
What are you talking about? It sounds great!

------
pachico
Just wrote to them asking if they offer the service in Spanish so my
girlfriend can include it in her online classes of philosophy for her
highschool students. I'll post here if they do.

~~~
DonHopkins
With cows that go "mu" instead of "moo", and chickens that go "clo-clo"
instead of "cluck-cluck"?

------
asciimo
This is genius. Farm animal sanctuaries educate consumers about the cruelty of
animal agriculture while providing a compassionate home for rescued farm
animals to live out their lives. People tour the sanctuaries and meet animals
that they would never otherwise meet, and learn that they're at least as
interesting and lovable as the dogs and cats we would never consider eating.

These nonprofit organizations are expert in caring for animals, so it's
surprising to see such a tech savvy response to the pandemic. The pandemic has
shut public access to sanctuaries, but this idea means potentially _more_
people can now meet these animals. Another great story about human creativity
and adaptability in the face of crisis.

~~~
salawat
>Farm animal sanctuaries educate consumers about the cruelty of animal
agriculture while providing a compassionate home for rescued farm animals to
live out their lives.

There is nothing evil about animal agriculture done right per se. The term
you're looking for is an industrial farm. There are (or were) many farms where
herds and flocks are raised with compassion and respect even if at the end of
the day they are destined for a dinner plate somewhere.

Please don't paint the entire farming/animal husbandry profession with the
same brush. There is a very big difference between the places that treat their
animals/livestock well, and those that show not even the merest semblance of
care for life in general. I'm totally with you on being disgusted by what
industrial farms get away with; but I've also been part of an Op where meat
cows were run and treated well. It is what you make it; and while it can seem
like it takes a cold heart to do the worst part of the job (culling for
market), the care that goes in to raising them the rest of the time and
keeping the herd safe, contained, happy and healthy is extremely hard (and
relatively uncompensated) work, which only becomes more sustainable by being
smarter about your inputs.

It's frustrating when people only seem to want to talk about how Ag is full of
people like the guy who is running. A herd the next pasture overwith a bunch
of underfed Longhorns, that'll break down our fencing to get to our ladies'
protein tubs. Think he can be bothered to be held responsible? Nope. He's out
of contact on a regular basis, and every time, we ended up eating the time
cost of repairs or separating the herds.

Sorry if it's a bit ranty; but I won't tolerate the assertion farming and
cruelty go hand-in-hand. It's hard, unforgiving, largely thankless work to the
rest of the world. Sometimes the only thing making it emotionally tenable is
the fact you at least haven't stooped to the level of making your animals'
lives hell in order to make it work yet; and that at the end of the day they
still do exactly what they are there to do for you. Day in, day out. More
reliable than some people that way.

~~~
vinay427
> I won't tolerate the assertion farming and cruelty go hand-in-hand.

You don't need to hold it yourself, but if you don't tolerate other people
saying it? I'm fine with that assertion, and in fact given my morals that
assertion naturally follows.

------
djsumdog
It's cute, and hopefully it will generate money, but it would never replace
petting a real goat. I feel like this age is the answer to that college essay
question, where it's proposed technology will remove the need for travel to
have those experiences, and physical travel will become a thing of the past.
Pick a side and defend your argument.

~~~
dannyw
We humans have far more senses than the 5 that are taught. Touch is one of
them.

Our human brains will always respond to touch.

~~~
aidos
Touch is one of the 5 senses.

~~~
elwell
_Technically_ GP didn't say touch wasn't one of the five.

------
tlbsofware
yes invite a goat to your meeting! It’ll be fun until this Silicon Valley
company sells your trade secrets to your competitor because they have been
recording all the meetings you have openly invited them to.

I still like the idea somewhat though

~~~
elwell
It's like that recent commercial with Jeff Goldblum and the dog with a
microphone on it.

